# You know you've been in the forum too long when...



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## wdw_ (Nov 7, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!

you start a thread  to make fun of another one.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2002)

when you take the time to read somebody else's amazon wishlist  

when you sit here staring at this thread trying to think what you could say that would be funny enough to be worth posting


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## wdw_ (Nov 7, 2002)

when people can figure out your personality based on your signature and avatar.


----------



## voice- (Nov 7, 2002)

I accidentally use [ and ] (on occation) outside forums now, to make text bold, italics etc.

Really troublesome, I think I've been to too many forums too long...


----------



## adambyte (Nov 7, 2002)

You know you've been in the forum too long when...

You simply type "http://" in your address bar, and your browser auto-completes "http://www.macosx.com/forums"


----------



## Greystroke (Nov 7, 2002)

when you have a high post count on a forum like this one, which compared to some, is rather slow...

note: this obviously does not apply to me.


----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2002)

You know you've been in the forum too long when...


Your post count is longer than your phone number.

You begin writing a paper for school, realize a mistake and look for the delete key.

Instead of writing "Have a nice summer!" in the yearbook you right: "Visit macosx.com!"

You ask your friends to refer to you as your forum name.

Your name begins with 'e' and ends with 'd'. (Just kidding buddy!)


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 7, 2002)

when you can type macosx.com in under 1/2 a second.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 7, 2002)

when you start putting smilies in your school assignments


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

when.....

it becomes a habit to come home after work everyday and the first thing you do when you wake up to check for new posts and threads... 

Gee... I need a life....


----------



## satanicpoptart (Nov 7, 2002)

when you make really good freinds in other states/countrys (not nessasarly bad thing)

when you start to pray to a strange dutchman

when you have macosx.com shortcuts on your desktop, link list, and dock.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## voice- (Nov 8, 2002)

when the number of really good friends in other states/countries exceed the number of good friends you have in real life...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2002)

When you have threads bookmarked.


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!

I have a thread bookmarked!!!

Specifically this one:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=111205


----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

... when you can click reply with your mouse without having to look at the screen at all...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I have a thread bookmarked!!!*


Well, then.    Now you know.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

.... when you realised that your wife's nagging does not really matter...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## edX (Nov 12, 2002)

actually, if you don't know what kind of gardening i do, you really haven't been around that long at all. i am sure a site search for "garden" or "fish" will provide a small thread with the answers to that.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## edX (Nov 15, 2002)

when you type your smilies instead of clicking on them. and you sometimes can't remember which sites use which codes.


----------



## kendall (Nov 16, 2002)

You can click on the smilies?  Woo!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 16, 2002)

even worse, when you *do* remember exactly which sites use which code


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Nov 17, 2002)

... you start talking about the achievements or funny stories of macosx.com members by saying "oh yeah my friend did..." outside of macosx.com. People don't look at you funny any more when you explain how you know them.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## unlearnthetruth (Nov 19, 2002)

Your macosx.com buddies hear from you more often than your real-life buddies.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## unlearnthetruth (Nov 19, 2002)

I've done this one:

you say "backslash, sarcasm" after sarcastic comments, to make sure it wasn't lost in the transcription, even though you're not typing, but you kinda wish you were anyway...

hehe


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2002)

i guess i'm too much time generally online.. i EDIT my DREAMS... and have seen the "replay" button in the end of my dreams ..   

when you don't remember the "real life" names of your buddies 

when you use ichat with the mac.com addy so the peecee uesrs can't contact you... 

when you post "i'm going to be offline for the next 20 minutes.." ...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Dec 1, 2002)

You know you've been in the forum too long when...

You actually blow off school and work assignments to be at the forums...

Yes... it's true, this has happened on many occasions :


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

When you figured out the "reload" shortcut on every browser out there.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2002)

... when you notice that once you are offline = in bars etc, you wish you were online and posting...  

happens to me, except in apple parties..


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 1, 2002)

when you spend hours trying to think of something to put in the "you know you've been in the forums too long when..." thread


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2002)

.. when you want to save your DREAMS as something you can attach to the post when you wake up in the morning


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 2, 2002)

... when going to other sites becomes a bother

I really can't get away from this site. I need a script to open up other webpages when I open Chimera just to get me away from this one. When I'm done I don't feel like going to any other sites....


----------



## Trip (Dec 2, 2002)

I know how you feel! Even design sites like DIK and GFXA have lost their golden touch, and are extremely boring compaired to the forums! 

"...when you spend your lunch hour on the computer chatting it up with your forum buddies."


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 4, 2002)

...if you can remember what my 'title' refers to...


----------



## uoba (Dec 4, 2002)

You know you've been here too long if...

your requesting a sleep forum and day-centre drop-in forum from the Admins... since some of us are now ageing posters!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2002)

when you start to think while haveing lunch and posting.. when was it again that you had a lunche last time without eating online ... 

or breakfast.. first see the forums, then newspapers and then the mail... well the computer is on the way to kitchen...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

... when your iChat buddy list only contains people from the Forum, and you constatly check it to see what music everyone is currently playing.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2002)

... when the last 10 girls you have seen have a .jpg or .gif in the end of their name (not just too much on forums but online)


----------

